# A New Weight Reduction Thread



## Hookah (Nov 3, 2015)

Since most sites discourage grave-digging, and since I am offering new ideas and more accurate measurements, here is a new discussion on weight reduction, which is generally universal but was performed on a B13.

Over the coming days I am going to provide fresh new weights using a digital scale up to 20 lb, and a bathroom scale over 20 pounds. Some other threads on the internet overestimate the weight of components. I will not.

Any requests for weighing will try to be met. Please add any ideas and info 

Uncommon Ideas...

1. If you have performed an A/C delete (will be measuring all AC components), you can cut off the lower third of the heavy AC/Alternator bracket which also contains an unused A/C pulley, being careful not to cut too high as you need 4 bolts to secure the alternator to the block via the bracket.

2. If you are planning to repaint your car, especially if it has had multiple layers of paint on it, you can sand it down to bare shiny metal and continue sanding into the actual metal, effectively decreasing the gauge of the panels.

The stock hood weighs ~34 lb, and 26 lb after fully sanded and "thinned", a difference of 8 lb. I weighed the stock front door of a 4-door (~46 lb) and the stock fender, but forgot to weigh them after sanding. I estimate that a total of ~40 lb was removed from the entire car with this method.

3. The side-molding weighs 4 pounds. I weighed the molding from the front door of a 4-door and it weighs almost exactly 1 pound. That, x2, and the shorter rear door pieces added with the small front and rear pieces which equal about the same length as the front door section is why I am declaring it 4 pounds.

Older Ideas (will provide weight)...

-Sound deadening material, carpet, and insulation. I am halfway finished with this and it already weighs 20 pounds. I will have exact measurements when finished.

-Cutting hood braces and trunk braces

-Enlarging the existing holes on the inside of the doors. I will not be removing the impact beams.

-Door panels

-Roof liner

-Rear dash

-Glove box

-Dash panels and metal supports

-Rear seat belts

-Rear seat bottom and back (have been vastly overestimated)

-Stock front seat weights

-Bumper covers, fillings, and metal bumpers (should not drive on street without bumpers)

-A/C components

-Stock exhaust manifold

-Stock muffler

-Stock air intake

-Glass headlights

-Spare tire, jack, and bracket

-Exhaust hangers, tow hooks, and various brackets

-Trunk floor cover board and carpet


----------



## Hookah (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry, I can't figure out how to edit the original post.

Here is today's contribution. I weighed things that can either be removed entirely or replaced with aftermarket components. Everything is rounded to the nearest half pound. My digital scale only goes to 12 pounds (not 20 as stated before) so there is a margin of error of ~2 pounds for everything over 12 pounds (bathroom scale)...

A/C: Compressor-15 lb, Condensor-7 lb, All Engine Bay Lines-2 lb

Ends: Rear Metal Bumper-15 lb, Rear Plastic Bumper Cover-10 lb, NX2K Front Lip-6 lb, NX1600 Front Lip Spoiler/Diffuser/Valance-1 lb, NX1600 Nose-15 lb

Engine: AC/Alternator Bracket-10.5 lb (pulley+hardware-1 lb), GA16DE Metal Valve Cover-5 lb, Stock GA16DE Air Intake (no MAF or filter)-5 lb, NX2K Stock Radiator-7 lb

Interior: Spare Tire-20 lb, Stock Sentra XE Front Seat with Rails-29 lb, NX Rear Deck Lid-8 lb, NX Rear Upper Seat-4 lb, Lower Seat-12 lb, Rear Seat Belts-5lb, Sentra XE Rear Upper Seat-9 lb, Rear Lower Seat-10 lb, Glove Box-3 lb, Rear View Mirror-1 lb, Sentra 4-door Rear C-Pillar Panels-0.5 lb x2, Rear Door Panel-3.5 lb x2, Plastic Lower Steering Wheel Column Cover-1 lb, Metal 3.5 lb, Blower Motor-3.5 lb

Other Exterior: NX2K Side Skirts-3 lb x2, Stock Muffler-9 lb, Muffler Heat Shield-1 lb, Stock 13 inch Steel Wheel with Tire (185/70)-26 lb, Hood Frame (just the criss-crossing frame, not the edges)-3 lb, Trunk Carpet-3 lb


----------



## Hookah (Nov 3, 2015)

I thought I would add a brief chart of power-to-weight ratios to help explain the effect of weight reduction. It is "B13-centric" and includes various cars that have similar ratios at various HP and weights, and includes the often-questioned stock curb weights of some B13s...


----------

